

Google, Microsoft, Yahoo Accuse Content Makers of Exaggerating Copyright - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/02/business/media/02copyright.html?ex=1343707200&en=a1007944b28c6151&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
Jd
This article seems a bit disjointed. Are the 'fair use' clause and the Viacom
Youtube suit really related? I don't think so.

